# كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد



## كنت اعمى (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو الرد فى شبهه مثارة ان كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد مجهول وهو ليس سليمان الحكيم والاستشهاد من ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين ان كاتب السفر مجهول


----------



## NEW_MAN (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت اعمى قال:


> ارجو الرد فى شبهه مثارة ان كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد مجهول وهو ليس سليمان الحكيم والاستشهاد من ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين ان كاتب السفر مجهول


 
اول جملة في سفر نشيد الانشاد 

1 نشيد الانشاد الذي لسليمان

(الترجمات في بعض الاوقات تضع كل الاراء التي تقال حول السفر ، وهذه هي الامانة العلمية ، اما ان تأخذ احد الاقوال وتنسبها الى المصدر او تعممها فهذا مخالف للامانة العلمية ) .

 
​​


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2009)

هناك بعض الأراء التي تقول إن كاتب السفر ليس سليمان، لكن الأغلبية من العلماء تتفق إن كاتب السفر هو سليمان


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

أورد المعترض أوهاماً باطلة على كتاب نشيد الأنشاد, ولو أورد عبارة هورن بتمامها لكان ذلك أقرب إلى العدل والإنصاف, وقد ثبت *أن كتاب نشيد الأنشاد من الكتب الموحى بها، وأنه وحي لسليمان الحكيم،* الذي تكلم بثلاثة آلاف مَثَل، وكانت نشائده ألفا وخمساً ( 1Ki_4:32), *واستدل العلماء المتقدمون على أنه وحي لسليمان بأدلة كثيرة منها*: (1) أنه ذكر في الآية الأولى من هذا السفر نشيد الأنشاد الذي* لسليمان* , (2) أُشير فيه إلى زخرفة قصره ( Son_1:5) وإلى الخيل والمركبات التي اشتراها من فرعون ملك مصر ( Son_1:9) فإن هذا يطابق ما ذُكر عنه في سفر ( 1Ki_10:28-292), *وأُشير فيه إلى أبيناداب الذي اقترن بإحدى بنات سليمان (( Son_6:12)* و ( 1Ki_4:11)) وأُشير فيه إلى الهيكل فإنه كُني عنه بكلمة تخت ( Son_3:9-10), (3) فإذا قيل إنه وردت ألفاظ غير عبرية فيه وهي تدل على أنه ليس بقديم عهد، قلنا إن بني إسرائيل كانوا مختلطين مع الأمم المجاورة لهم بالمعاملات والتجارة، كما ذكرنا في تعليقنا في سفر الجامعة، فكان من المتوقع أن توجد في هذا السفر ألفاظ قليلة من لغة تلك الأمم, وقال كنيكوت إن هذا السفر كُتب بعد سليمان، لورود حرف يود في اسم داود، فإنهم كانوا يكتبون اسم داود بهذا الحرف بعد سليمان, وهو برهان واهٍ، ولا سيما أنه لم يرد اسم داود في هذا السفر سوى مرة واحدة ( Son_4:4) فهل يجوز أن مجرد خلاف واحد يهدم الأدلة القوية المتينة, ولكن لماذا لا يقال إن النُسَّاخ الذين أتوا بعد سليمان كتبوا اسم داود حسب المصطلح عليه في عصرهم؟ وعلى كل حال فهذا يدل على أن تدقيق أهل الكتاب بلغ مبلغاً زائداً، فلم يقتصروا على التدقيق في اللغة، بل نظروا في ذات الأحرف، واستنتجوا منها نتائج وبنوا عليها أحكاماً, قارن هذا بأن علماء الإسلام أوصلوا الاختلاف في كلمات القرآن وحروفه وحركاته وسكناته إلى 12 ألف اختلاف, (4) أدرج النبي عزرا هذا السفر ضمن الكتب المقدسة، ولم يفعل ذلك إلا بوحي إلهي, وكان موجوداً في الترجمة السبعينية قبل المسيح بمائتي سنة، وترجمه إلى اللغة اليونانية أكيلا وسيماخوس وثيودوسيوس في القرن الثاني المسيحي، وفي القرن الثالث شرحه أوريجانوس، وأجمع علماء اليهود على أنه وحي إلهي, وأدرجه يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي ضمن الكتب الإلهية، وتسلّمه العلماء المسيحيون من أئمة اليهود كما هو، وأدرجه أسقف ساردس مليتو مع الكتب المقدسة سنة 170م بعد أن زار فلسطين ليستطلع من اليهود عدد كتبهم الموحى بها, وذكر هذا السفر إغناطيوس الذي كان تلميذ الرسول يوحنا في أوائل القرن الثاني، واستشهد به أثناسيوس في القرن الثالث، وذكره جيروم وروفينوس في القرن الرابع بعد المسيح, (5) استعمل الله في هذا السفر وفي غيره استعارات وتشبيهات للإعراب عن النسبة بينه وبين شعبه، فشبّه محبته لشعبه بمحبة العريس لعروسه، وفي مكان آخر شبّه الاتحاد بينه وبين شعبه بالاتحاد الموجود بين الزوج وزوجته، وبين جذع الشجرة وأغصانها، وبين الرأس والأعضاء، وغير ذلك, فإن الله تنازل وقرّب لعقولنا الحقائق السامية بالصور المحسوسة، فنسب إلى ذاته العواطف البشرية، كالحب والرضا، بل نسب إلى ذاته الانفعالات النفسانية كالغم والغضب وغير ذلك, وقد ورد في القرآن قوله: يحبهم ويحبونه فاتبعوني يحببكم الله (آل عمران 3: 31), ونسب إليه صفة الغضب، كقوله: غضب الله عليها وصفة الرضا في قوله: رضي الله عنهم وصفة العجب بل عجبتُ وقوله وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم , وصفة الرحمة في آيات كثيرة, وقال العلماء: كل صفة تستحيل نسبتها إلى الله تعالى تُفسّر بلازمها , (راجع تعليقنا على ( Psa 78:65-66)), فإذا وردت في سفر النشيد بعض تشبيهات أو استعارات، وجب أن تُحمل على غايتها لا على أوائلها, وسبب قول المعترض إنه عشق فسقي هو استعمال هذه الاستعارات فيه, ولو ادّعى أحد الغربيين هذه الدعوى لعذرناه لجهله باصطلاحات أصحاب السلوك، بخلاف الشرقي الذي تواترت عنده قصائد محيي الدين بن العربي، وقصائد ابن الفارض وغيرهما، فإن قصائدهم في العشق الإلهي أشهر من أن تُذكر, وقالوا في ابن الفارض: جُزْ بالقرافة تحت ذيل العارض وقلِ السلامُ عليك يا ابنَ الفارض أبرزتَ في نظم السلوك عجائباً وكشفتَ عن سرٍّ مصونٍ غامض وشربتَ من بحر المحبة والولا فرُويتَ من بحرٍ محيطٍ فائض 


http://www.arabchurch.com/apologetics/SongofSolomon/1/1


----------



## صوت الرب (11 ديسمبر 2009)

كنت اعمى قال:


> ارجو الرد فى شبهه مثارة ان كاتب سفر نشيد الانشاد مجهول وهو ليس سليمان الحكيم والاستشهاد من ترجمة الاباء اليسوعيين ان كاتب السفر مجهول


حبيبي "كنت أعمى"
ما المهم كون سليمان كتب نشيد الأنشاد أم لا ؟
المهم أن نشيد الأنشاد هو موحى به من الله


----------



## ديكارت (14 يناير 2010)

*عزيزي ..*

*ألم تقرأ ما كتب الكاتب المصري المعروف توفيق الحكيم في كتابه (نشيد الأنشاد)؟*

*لقد كتب في المقدمة : "هذا نشيد الملك النبى سليمان وضع قبل الميلاد بنحو الف عام ولعله اجمل صوت خرج من قلب انسان لتحية الحب والربيع منذ اقدم الازمان ."*​ 
*إن هذا يعني أن كاتب السفر معروفٌ حتى لغير المسيحيين وليس للمسيحيين فقط.*​


----------



## ديكارت (14 يناير 2010)

*والكلام موجه طبعاً إلى كل من يثير هذه الشبهة من المحاورين المسلمين*​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (14 يناير 2010)

*في اول السفر مكتوب*
*Son 1:1 نَشِيدُ الأَنَاشِيدِ الَّذِي لِسُلَيْمَانَ: *
*هو سليمان*


----------

